# Single White spot?



## TKE5683 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a Pseudotropheus crabro and he has a single white spot about the size of a pea right by his tail.  All other fish seem to be fine. He is eating and other fish are breeding so I don't know what could be wrong. Will try and post a picture later... I was thinking it might just be a battle scar from a battle over territory. :-?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If there are no other signs of anything being wrong, I wouldn't be overly concerned about it.

Is it raised, like a pimple? Any redness around it?

Kim


----------



## TKE5683 (Jan 29, 2007)

No redness just one white spot... it does look like a pimple... weird. Doesn't seem to bother him at all... I don't know. I still haven't mastered pictures of fish so I can't get a good shot of it.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be anchor worm, but that is usually red around the edges, and they tend to flash a bit with it.

I would just keep a close eye on things. Should you see any other areas on this fish or any of the others, you may want to treat with something like Jungle Parasite Clear.

Kim


----------



## TKE5683 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks I will. I have a diatom filter do you think it help if I let that run for a few hours?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If it's anchor worm, it's already in the flesh of the fish, not free in the water column, so no, I don't think it would help at this point.

Kim


----------

